# Extending 28 Days Deadline For Further Information Requested



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi All, 

Firstly, let me thank all of you for your advice and encouragement that lead me thus far.
I got a request from CO on 5 Jan for further information. It was an "automated" email from [email protected]

Excerpt
******
This email regarding your application is automatically generated.

As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies.
Please do not respond to this email address.

Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application
using your ImmiAccount or refer to ImmiAccount. Do
not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

If you need to contact the department urgently contact information is available on our website.
******

I checked the border website for their email and it is exactly [email protected]. There seems to be a contradiction whether I am supposed to send to this email address. However, I replied to the same mail to request for extension to the 28 days but till today got no reply. The earliest schedule for my spouse's PTE exam is only available after the 28 days deadline.

Hope someone can advise me on this. Thank you.


Occupation: 262113 Systems Administrator
ACS +ve: 6 JUNE 2016
PTE-A: Overall 82: 6 AUG 2016
EOI Submitted: 29 AUG 2016
State Nomination: 19 OCT 2016
CO Contact: 5 Jan 2017


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You were right in sending them an email requesting for more time. Additionally, check online into your visa application and see if there is any relevant sub-category (or 'Others' sub-category) available under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of". If there is, upload your email or a similar pdf document explaining the situation and requesting for more time. That is what I did, but my request for an additional document was not related to the spouse functional English requirement.

Have you also checked for other options to prove your partners functional English? A letter from college/ uni also works if the medium of instructions for their course was in English. See: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Keeda for your reply. I attached my spouse's exam appointment and attached it as "Evidence of Intention to Obtain..." In desciption, I entered as PTE_requesting extension.

I have just dialled the 1 300 364 613 but the waiting time was too long - 1 hour and the second call 30 mins. 

I may include a letter to the case officer and attached it under the same category later today.

BTW, should I click the "Information Provided" button?

Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

No, you should not click the button. It should be clicked only after you completely satisfy the request. That button may flag your visa application as being ready for further assessment, which it is not at this point in time.


----------



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

I have just attached a letter to the immiaccount requesting for extension, together with the exam appointment slip under "English Language, Evidence of Intention to Obtain". But would the CO aware if I dont click the button? Has anyone get a reply from CO saying extension is granted? this is so frustrating..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got positive replies each time indicating that I've been granted the additional requested time. If you see my signature, I kept asking for more time between Aug-2015 till Apr-2016. What would happen in my case was after about 28 days (usually more than 28), a CO would pickup my case, perhaps check my attachments about me requesting additional time, and email me that they will next review my case sometime in mmm-yyyy.


----------



## ebhuvana (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Keeda for sharing your experience. Hopefully, my CO would do the same..


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

*489 fs*

hi,

I also want to get some extra time from CO because it is taking time to get my mother's birth certificate issue(for showing relation, i am 489 family sponsored) but i don't have any proof to show the progress. will just a mail and attaching the mail content in immiaccount be helpful in getting extra time?

Regards,
Tushar Parashar


----------

